# Looking for input on EZ Boardwalk 40



## David Van Asperen (Jul 11, 2015)

I am looking for input and opinions on the EZ Boardwalk 40. I would like to know how it compares to other mills of similar size etc. Those of you have used this mill and others , I would really like to know what you think of it.
It looks like a simply built mill that can be maintained easily ,yet beefy enough to last. That is my take on it from reading and watching what I could find on the internet.
thanks in advance for your input. This forum is my trusted info site for all things wood.
Dave


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2015)

@justallan and @DavidDobbs both have one I think


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 11, 2015)

@David Van Asperen I have a EZ Boardwalk Jr. I love it. It is very well built. Easy to run. Easy to maintain.
The only thing I might change if I was to buy another is buy the 40.
Call and talk to Ed or Stanton super to talk to and work with.
For the dollars spent I don't think there is a better mill out there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks David I have talked to Stanton got good info . Was wondering what real users of their mills have to say. I am looking at the 40.
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2015)

Woo hoo another sawyer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Jul 11, 2015)

I also have the Jr and love it. If the 40 is built anything at all, and I'm sure it is, like the Jr then it's bullet proof. The carriage is pretty heavy, so you have to make darn certain that you have the tracks really level. In hard wood it does indeed draw itself into the log, as I'd bet you have read, but this can be controlled by what degree blades you run.
I'd surely agree with @DavidDobbs that it's about the best bang for your buck.
I know mine isn't the 40, but I hope it helps some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Allan,
This info is very reassuring. This may never be more than a hobby venture, but I for sure do not want to buy a mill that is not tough enough or more hassle than needed to maintain and operate.
Dave


----------



## justallan (Jul 11, 2015)

If you want, you're sure welcome to come out and run mine for a day. I think it's about 8 hours away, but the offer's there.
If you do buy one and are able to weld a bit, you might talk with Stanton about getting just the carriage and building your own tracks. That's what I did and he knocked a huge chunk off the price, but then accidently sent the whole package anyhow, but he definitely treated me darned well all in all.


----------

